
India's starry dwarf frog, lone member of newly discovered ancient lineage - DoreenMichele
https://www.phys.org/news/2019-03-india-starry-dwarf-frog-lone.html
======
ignoramous
Outline'd it [https://outline.com/uncc3e](https://outline.com/uncc3e) since
the webpage seems to leak memory? I saw the RAM usage for the tab in Firefox
(w/ uMatrix) shoot up from 26 MiB to 100 MiB in 15s and somehow slowed down
entire browser to a crawl after a minute or so.

------
javajosh
It would be more interesting if it turns out the digitized CT scans and photos
were faked by a team wanting to track up new species finds. Note that at least
one researcher in the artie gushed about how he had never physically seen the
frog and how neat it is that once digitized you dont need to.

------
pvaldes
Is not clear to me why they think that those animals are adult or if they had
being DNA tested. The problem is that without DNA tests could be also a
juvenile of another poorly known frog species. I hope they had double checked
that in the article. Of course just some photos is not enough.

